# Screen-Free Week 2011



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

The Campaign for a Commercial-Free Childhood is launching their Screen-free Week 2011 on April 18. You can register an event for others to join to get community participation and support in your area. Or, you can join an even already registered event.

CCFC is sending out a series of emails to highlight the importance of Screen-free Week, along with tips for preparing and suggestions for screen-free activities. Click HERE to sign up.

There are lots of free resources available on their website. http://www.commercialfreechildhood.org/screenfreeweek/resources.htm

I wonder if we could register an MDC event? It looks like registration requires an actual location. http://www.commercialfreechildhood.org/screenfreeweek/registration.html

Anyone planning to participate?


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

.


----------

